# Itchy, itchy legs



## Feather (Jul 31, 2005)

I've been unbelievably itchy this summer.  I haven't tried the Cortaid cream, but I have found something that works very well.   I picked up Gold Bond medicated lotion last week, and it has worked wonders.  It  stopped the itching completely when other products have failed.


----------

